
Show HN: Tailwind Starter Kit – Free and Open Source UI for TailwindCSS - axelut
https://www.creative-tim.com/learning-lab/tailwind-starter-kit/#/presentation
======
axelut
Hey guys, this is our first Starter Kit based on TailwindCSS. If you have any
feedback, ideas or improvements, please let us know.

Github repo here for contribution:
[https://github.com/creativetimofficial/tailwind-starter-
kit](https://github.com/creativetimofficial/tailwind-starter-kit)
Documentation here: [https://www.creative-tim.com/learning-lab/tailwind-
starter-k...](https://www.creative-tim.com/learning-lab/tailwind-starter-
kit/#/documentation/download)

Thank you!

~~~
sansnomme
Any plans for Svelte? Also there is an overflow issue on mobile (popovers
page). The landing page rocket icon on mobile needs additional margin on top.

~~~
axelut
I will talk with my team about Svelte and see if we will release something in
2020. Thank you for the issue, noted, we will fix it :D Happy new Year!

